# What Wireless Keyboards Do You Recommend?



## wafflesausage (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm considering buying a wireless keyboard for my desktop that's running FreeBSD 64-bit, but I don't want to end up buying a keyboard that doesn't work very well or has no drivers written for it. Are there any wireless keyboards that you would personally recommend or that are known to work well with FreeBSD?


----------



## jrm@ (Jan 22, 2012)

I have a 10-year-old, wireless, logitech, split keyboard that I really like.  It connects with usb and I don't have to install anything special; I just use what's in the GERNERIC kernel.

Although the two AA batteries last for several months and perhaps up to a year, it sucks if you don't have new/charged batteries around when they die.  I also worry slightly about security.  I've read that these older ones can be "tapped".  You have to be fairly close to the receiver so I'm not so concerned, but it would suck if someone were able keylog me just by being close by.

Good luck.


----------



## wafflesausage (Jan 22, 2012)

Thank you very much. Do you know what the model name of your keyboard is?


----------



## phoenix (Jan 22, 2012)

Look for a barebones one without multimedia, application and other programmable keys, and it should work anywhere. Check the box/manual/website too see if it needs drivers in Windows or Linux. if it doesn't, then it should work anywhere.

The best wireles keyboards just show up as USB keyboards, so no drivers required.


----------



## jrm@ (Jan 22, 2012)

It's a Logitech cordless desktop pro.  Unfortunately it's so old, the details are too faded for me to read on the back of the keyboard.  By looking at the picture, this looks to be it: http://www.juggle.com/logitech-cordless-desktop-pro-967044-0403.  I had to chuckle when I saw the system requirements were Microsoft Windows 3.x.


----------

